# casting instructor



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been thinking bout getting some help with my casting. i live about 2 hours north of pcola and work shift work so I would need someone with flexable hours. I have been using a fly rod for about 45 years but with a corck and weight so my form is bad. No really bad anyone know of anybody that would be willing to take me on.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

DeltaCreekFlies here on the forum helped me learn to cast better and I know several others that he's helped. He may be willing to help out


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*yep*

I am always glad to try and help anyone who wants to improve or learn to cast.


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

*thank you*

I will be getting in touch delta, work has been crazy give me a few days and I will get with you.


----------

